# Any of you guys shoot music videos with GoPros for your band?



## UCBmetal (Nov 10, 2014)

Hey dudes and dudettes, sorry for the total "Help meeeee" post, but I'm going to be shooting a rehearsal space "music video" for one of my bands using a GoPro Hero 3 silver edition. Have any of you done this type of thing? Any insight into things like frame rate, resolution settings or any of the technical camera side of things would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!

Bobby


----------



## Philligan (Nov 10, 2014)

I haven't shot much with a GoPro, but use 24fps if you want a more cinematic look, and 60fps if you want to do slow motion (I forget if that model has 120fps). Aside from that, AFAIK, just choose the resolution that best suits the medium. If you're gonna post it on youtube and play it on a friend's TV or something, 1080p would probably be the way to go.


----------

